# Does your Fluff wear a collar?



## ladypotter (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm wondering (since it is hard to see in pics when the fluff has long hair)...does your baby wear a collar and tags? Years ago with our last dog, she wore a collar with her rabies tag and info tag but she was a bigger dog. 

I plan on using a step in harness for my new fluff but am not sure if I will need to have a collar with all the "tags"  on it or if there is an easier way.

Thanks!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

We do have Bella in a collar with her tag on it. It makes me feel better to think that on the off chance she were to go missing, at least they'd have a phone # to contact us.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

None of my dogs ever wears a collar. They wear harnesses when we go out.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Obi does not usually wear a collar while indoors. On walks, he usually wears a harness that I put the tag. For short outings, he wears a collar/leash or the harness depending on my mood


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

My pups always have their collars on but they also have their hair shaved right now. When Bella was a pup and her hair was long I would take the collar off cause it would get knoted a lot.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Mine do sometimes but we just switched to step in harnesses, makes me feel safer about walkies...


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Since I have an embroidery machine, I made all of mine different colored collars with their name and my cell #. (I worry that "something" could happen when I'm not home & the dogs would get out and no one would know who they belonged to.) Today everyone is wearing purple collars, and the ones who have topknots have them tied up in lil tiny purple scrunchies. Yesterday was green day. Tomorrow I'm doing blue. 

I don't put their rabies and ID tags on the collars cuz years ago I had a dog get his tags caught between the slats on the deck. Their rabies tags are on my keychain. They are all microchipped.

I have harnesses for everyone when we go for walks--well when Tanner goes for a walk with me, the rest of 'em just sit down and wait for me to pick them up. No they're not spoiled LOL. Anyway, each harness has a name tag with my name, address & phone numbers.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Milo has never worn a collar.


----------



## ladypotter (Apr 26, 2012)

Great!! This helps. I think I may just keep her tags on the new Buddy Step in Harness I bought her! I too worry about the hair knotting up. Our last fluff was an American Eskimo so she had TONS of fur and it would tangle in the collar too and she had an undercoat so it was thick!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Zoe never wears a collar. Her hair is long but even if it weren't I wouldn't keep a collar on, only when we go out for a walk.


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

It depends on the dog. Coco (chihuahua) and the Yorkie wear collars all day, and I take them off at night. And Since Sophie has longer hair, she never wears a collar. All of them have tags on their harnesses as well, for when we go out on walks.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Spookie wears a bling collar ALL the time. Has her tags on it. Dumb husband is known to forget to close the gate in the back yard, and she has gone out a few times. Talk about scared poopless!!!!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Never used a collar on my two.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Always, even though she's also microchipped.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

We are harness users, but, when we travel Rocky wears a collar with his rabies tag and a tag with our number on it.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Always even though they have a microchip. I'm paranoid about one of them (ahem, Tessa) slipping out when a door is open.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Always a harness or a harness vest. I worried about trachea collapsing so went with harnesses and I worried about collars getting caught - heard for the house that break away cat collars are good - ONLY for ID, not for walking. Tyler does wear bow ties though - the ones his auntie Lynn made for him


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Only when we travel or go for walks. I forgot to take Bayleigh's (the yorkie) collar off once when I put her in her crate and she got it caught in the wire of the door. Luckily I was right there and immediately removed it! I'm retired, so I'm either home or Bayleigh's in her crate and Lexie pretty much stays in the house sleeping on the back of her favorite couch until we get home.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

My 3 wear ribbon/nylon collars with a slide-on i.d. tag. I have not had any matting problems with this type of collar. They wear step-in harnesses for walking.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Chrissy does not wear a collar for that reason stated above so that the hair won't get tangled and matted. She only wears a harness.


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Tiffany wears a collar for her ID tags, although I sometimes take it off in the house. She is microchipped, but I feel better having both IDs on her. She gets walked on a harness.


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

I use a harness for walks but always keep a collar on Daisy because I haven't had her microchipped. Fortunately, she has a cat collar with a bell and her tag on it that she LOVES (she has a thing about jingling/bells :HistericalSmiley and hates to have removed!!!


----------

